# Latest GDP figures - time for a re-think



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Really shocking results today.

Whilst I have been in favour of the principle of cutting the defecit and starting to clear up the mess perhaps its now time for a re-think

All previous serious economic downturns have been underpinned by a serious level of Government led investment - yes its going to drive up the debt but surely sinking further into recession is only going to bring the same result

Industry, the public are all suffering a serious lack of confidence - is a change of policy required

Doesn't even need to be seen as an about turn, surely it could be positioned as a change in policy as a result of the continuing worldwide economic issues


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Rethink,
Stop child benefits.
Stop unemployment benefits for those out of work for more than 3/4 months.If you lost a job thats plenty of time to find another.
Stop foreign aid.
Stop MP's allowances.
Stop meddling in the middle East.
Sorted.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Rethink what?

How are they going to cut the deficit without reducing public spending?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Rethink,
> Stop child benefits.
> *Stop unemployment benefits for those out of work for more than 3/4 months.If you lost a job thats plenty of time to find another.*
> Stop foreign aid.
> ...


You really have no idea do you?

The only issue in the economy is the sheer amount of ill thought out projects and benefits given for having too many kids.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Nope, borrowing will not help in the long term. We can't afford to payback this debt at the moment, so taking on more debt isn't going to help as that has to be paid back at some point.

Many of the economic downturns are artificially created - bubbles bursting (calling in loans)

This country needs to be declared bankrupt (like Iceland did), wipe off the national debt & start again. Nationalise the Bank of England so we don't create debt-money We also need to cut a loooooot of government departments, red tape etc.


This won't happen of course, as the government & opposition are just merely puppets!

Why don't we hear how Iceland are getting along a the moment?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> You really have no idea do you?


So why should you get money for sitting on your ****?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Rethink what?
> 
> How are they going to cut the deficit without reducing public spending?


Maybe cutting public spending is not as important (at the moment) as getting the economy re-started

If this rate of output continues to slide then unemployment will become an even bigger issue meaning less tax revenues and more being spent on state benefits

Surely we need to stop this downward spiral circle and reverse it

I remember studying the 1930's depression way back when I did A Level Economics and I'm sure it was accepted that those countries who invested most heavily were the countries who came out stronger and quicker than those who did not


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> You really have no idea do you?
> 
> The only issue in the economy is the sheer amount of ill thought out projects and benefits given for having too many kids.


i agree with some of those why on earth should an mp have a second home allowance ? they claim its because they work long hours bollux to that so do first year doctors what do they get sod all who offers better value to the community i know who i would pick


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> So why should you get money for sitting on your ****?


Maybe because you are incapable of working? Or maybe you were made redundant and nobody will employ you?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Rethink,
> Stop child benefits.
> Stop unemployment benefits for those out of work for more than 3/4 months.If you lost a job thats plenty of time to find another.
> Stop foreign aid.
> ...


how is any of that going to kick start the economy though!?!?

the first 2 lower the amount of money that people can spent on goods and services.

the 3rd is from borrowed money anyway.... which just gets added to our debt and we need to pay more interest...

the MPs will find another way around it.

not sure what money we would save from not being in the middle east... unless you are going to sack the whole army!?!?

Not saying I don't agree with your points... they just don't help kick start the economy (IMO)....

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Maybe cutting public spending is not as important (at the moment) as getting the economy re-started
> 
> If this rate of output continues to slide then unemployment will become an even bigger issue meaning less tax revenues and more being spent on state benefits
> 
> ...


Surely the only way is in having some produce that other countries want to import?

Jaguar used to be one of them for example.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

andy665 said:


> Maybe cutting public spending is not as important (at the moment) as getting the economy re-started
> 
> If this rate of output continues to slide then unemployment will become an even bigger issue meaning less tax revenues and more being spent on state benefits
> 
> ...


Have you looked into why the depression came about though? (ie the Warberg's, J.P. Morgan & Rockefellers)!






:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Stop unemployment benefits for those out of work for more than 3/4 months.If you lost a job thats plenty of time to find another.
> .


Sorry but you are out of touch with the real world.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Maybe because you are incapable of working? Or maybe you were made redundant and nobody will employ you?


I didnt mention the disabled and sick Dave did I.
I said the long term unemployed.If youre planning on working a limit on claim time will get you moving.I had no choice but find work,I wasnt allowed to claim a penny when I was out of work.I had to live from previous earnings.

Why wouldnt somewhere employ someone? Ive known people of older ages find work,of a lower standard of education find work.



S63 said:


> Sorry but you are out of touch with the real world.


Explain?
Ive managed TWICE to find work after losing jobs.It isnt hard if you have the will.
Sitting around saying I was this I was that Im not taking that job is where the problem lies.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I didnt mention the disabled and sick Dave did I.
> I said the long term unemployed.If youre planning on working a limit on claim time will get you moving.I had no choice but find work,I wasnt allowed to claim a penny when I was out of work.I had to live from previous earnings.
> 
> Why wouldnt somewhere employ someone? Ive known people of older ages find work,of a lower standard of education find work.
> ...


No, you just applied a nice big label to fit everyone.

You may have known of older people being employed but that is not my experience.

It's got precisely **** all to do with will, it's generalisations which matter.

Like the one which you just applied :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> No, you just applied a nice big label to fit everyone.
> 
> You may have known of older people being employed but that is not my experience.
> 
> ...


Cheers.I try.I think its your sort who are the issue.
People who drive Japanese cars.Theres another generalisation 
I know about 8 older people in their 60s who have just got part time jobs.One,Malcky he is 68 and does the trollies at Morrisons.
God knows why when youve paid your way would you want to work but there you go!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Cheers.I try.I think its your sort who are the issue.
> People who drive Japanese cars.Theres another generalisation
> I know about 8 older people in their 60s who have just got part time jobs.One,Malcky he is 68 and does the trollies at Morrisons.


My sort, you mean the ones who actually think about nice big generalisations?

So, you basically think that people who are older are only capable of staffing tills?

When you've paid your way, that is the key point here. If you've paid something into the economy all your life, why should you be shafted whilst those who are capable of working don't apply for jobs or even consider working?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> So, you basically think that people who are older are only capable of staffing tills?


Who mentioned tills?
Are you drinking? Think of people generalising!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Who mentioned tills?
> Are you drinking? Think of people generalising!


Sorry, pushing around trollies and part time jobs? What about full time jobs?

How easy is it for someone who is older than other applicants and as skilled, if not moreso to get the same job?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> whilst those who are capable of working don't apply for jobs or even consider working?


So you re read my posts! Bring in a fixed period for all where you can claim unemployment benefits then after that its work or no money.
Sitting on your bum feeling sorry about having no job is bad for you .I know! Maybe a fixed term for benefits will also encourage the lazy to get off their backsides and do something too.
Where do you live,Ill pop round with a bottle of beer for you :thumb:
Im too tired for discussing generalisations though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> So you re read my posts!
> Where do you live,Ill pop round with a bottle of beer for you :thumb:
> Im too tired for discussing generalisations though.


The key here is having the attitude to try and take work on, stopping benefits isn't the way to achieve that.

There are lazy fers who just couldn't give a damn, then there are those who are just screwed over.

If you are capable and are trying to find work, you should get jobseekers, no matter what the term. If you are incapable you should be able to claim period. If you're just plain lazy you should get f all.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Time for a epic drive to bring back manufacturing. I don't know how this would be achieved but heavy investment by luring companies to make their stuff in the UK would be a great start.

You could say we can't make cheap stuff anymore - RUBBISH. Most of the products the plant I work at sell at 0.5-1p each. We outperform the companies other European factories.

A German worker costs more than a UK worker, yet they have a huge healthy manufacturing sector.

The Vauxhall plant at Ellesmere Port that I visited today out performs the German factory by 5 cars per hour (or shift, not entirely sure)

Same at Nissan at Sunderland - most efficient plant in Europe!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> If you are capable and are trying to find work, you should get jobseekers, no matter what the term. If you are incapable you should be able to claim period. If you're just plain lazy you should get f all.


Im not denying those who are disabled or genuinely sick deserve help.
I didnt get job seekers either time I applied.I wasnt allowed.Apparently I was above the savings threshold.Good job I didnt sit about.
I think I went to the job centre once,sat around with the chavs for a bit and thought sod this and went and found myself a job!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Time for a epic drive to bring back manufacturing. I don't know how this would be achieved but heavy investment by luring companies to make their stuff in the UK would be a great start.
> 
> You could say we can't make cheap stuff anymore - RUBBISH. Most of the products the plant I work at sell at 0.5-1p each. We outperform the companies other European factories.
> 
> ...


Would you buy a british leyland built bmw though? :lol:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Would you buy a british leyland built bmw though? :lol:


I bought a Polish built Vauxhall so probably yes :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

another positive step would be the media just shutting up for a few months...

it's all bad, bad, bad.... people get worried and upset...

stop going on and on and on and on about it and let people live their lives...

I'll bet things would start to improve...

as for the rest of what needs done... I've said it over and over like a broken record... it still stands:

consumers need cash to spend.... very simple.

we need manufacturing back... this brings pride as well as others things.

I've done sooo many posts on this... it just keeps going on and on..but what remains is still true:

what we current have is the plan... make no doubt about it... no government is here to help us out of this...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Im not denying those who are disable or genuinely sick deserve help.
> I didnt get job seekers either time I applied.I wasnt allowed.Apparently I was above the savings threshold.


It's not just them, it's people who are older it goes against them when trying to find jobs.

I know if I was made redundant later in life that would be it, the number of jobs i'd be able to get even being qualified would be significantly smaller. 3-4 months could be a drop in the ocean to find a suitable job.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> another positive step would be the media just shutting up for a few months...
> 
> it's all bad, bad, bad.... people get worried and upset...


Yep .Everytime the mrs and I start to think about buying a place the doom mongers come out and I start to worry about losing my job again!
Being made redundant is bloody horrible,youre out and of work and it isnt your fault.All of a sudden youve got lots of spare time and not in a good way.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Yep .Everytime the mrs and I start to think about buying a place the doom mongers come out and I start to worry about losing my job again!
> Being made redundant is bloody horrible,youre out and of work and it isnt your fault.All of a sudden youve got lots of spare time and not in a good way.


exactly... what could happen if the media just said:

you know what.. we're doing OK... have fun out there...


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> another positive step would be the media just shutting up for a few months...
> 
> it's all bad, bad, bad.... people get worried and upset...
> 
> ...


This is the Government's job, unfortunately, the 'lets take turns' way we vote Labour then Conservative, then Labour isn't going to give us a fresh Government with fresh ideas.

I'll put money on a Labour Government with a majority in 2015...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> This is the Government's job, unfortunately, the 'lets take turns' way we vote Labour then Conservative, then Labour isn't going to give us a fresh Government with fresh ideas.
> 
> I'll put money on a Labour Government with a majority in 2015...


and they will continue with the plan...

the UK needs to wake up and understand that the parties are the same, with the same overall goals...

they are run and managed by the same people at the end of the day, same with the USA..... 

it's all sleight of hand, hall of mirror BS...

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> exactly... what could happen if the media just said:
> 
> you know what.. we're doing OK... have fun out there...


Hang on a minute cuey, don't you work on the success of businesses, if they said everything was ok, would you still have a job?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> exactly... what could happen if the media just said:
> 
> you know what.. we're doing OK... have fun out there...


It would be nice!
Actually no,Id end up giving a loving home to old cars.And then being divorced.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> it's all slide of hand, hall of mirror BS...
> 
> :thumb:


Sleight of hand cuey, sleight of hand


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Hang on a minute cuey, don't you work on the success of businesses, if they said everything was ok, would you still have a job?


OK isn't good enough at the end of the day, but it's a million times better than doom and gloom stuck down your throat everyday...

baby steps my friend, baby steps!!

:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Sleight of hand cuey, sleight of hand


iPad fecker...

:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> OK isn't good enough at the end of the day, but it's a million times better than doom and gloom stuck down your throat everyday...
> 
> baby steps my friend, baby steps!!
> 
> :lol:


Doom and gloom ftw


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> iPad fecker...
> 
> :lol:


Whatcha think i'm using?


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

The UK is still running an annual deficit of £120bn so we are hardly out the water and things are getting worse! I don't know enough about economics to know how you get the UK out this hole, I'm sure if it was easy the thousands working for the treasury would have worked it out by now. If the UK looks bad the rest of the EU looks even worse with a few notable exceptions, US is still sitting on a massive debt mountain and China isn't as rosey as some would have you believe. Possibly things won't get any better in the future, oil price is dragging everyone down and supplies are dwindling......


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> The UK is still running an annual deficit of £120bn so we are hardly out the water and things are getting worse! I don't know enough about economics to know how you get the UK out this hole, I'm sure if it was easy the thousands working for the treasury would have worked it out by now. If the UK looks bad the rest of the EU looks even worse with a few notable exceptions, US is still sitting on a massive debt mountain and China isn't as rosey as some would have you believe. Possibly things won't get any better in the future, oil price is dragging everyone down and supplies are dwindling......


Maybe its time to quit work,have 8 screaming little hellions and get on the council house list then.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nope, 2 kids is enough for me


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Maybe its time to quit work,have 8 screaming little hellions and get on the council house list then.


I looked at the child credits, I was surprised how much it was for 6, no people working, just income support.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> Nope, 2 kids is enough for me


You changed your answer you little tinker 
What I meant was maybe working is a loser these days and sitting about doing chuff all is the way to go.



RisingPower said:


> I looked at the child credits, I was surprised how much it was for 6, no people working, just income support.


 I dont know anything about benefits but I know it must work out better than working.
A young lad at work wants to quit because he worked out with 2 kids, and csa payments on another he will be significantly better off.
Needless to say after my reply he hasnt mentioned it to me again.
I often joke about quitting due to getting peed off at times but I doubt I could stick sitting around doing nothing.It would drive me insane.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PootleFlump said:


> Nope, 2 kids is enough for me


Do you expect to get benefits for having them?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think we need to be firm and get debt down like most working families are having to do , but we needs good new idea's , could we do the scapage scheme again with lower amount, and also cut corporation tax to boost companies, to expend, cur Vat on certain things to try to temp people to buy if can afford, also stream line taxation and NI and all else into one simple tax for a start


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

PugIain said:


> You changed your answer you little tinker
> What I meant was maybe working is a loser these days and sitting about doing chuff all is the way to go.


Yep, if someone is happy living their life that way but I wouldn't be.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Do you expect to get benefits for having them?


We get the child benefit payment which equates to £33.70 a week which is less than I pay in council tax. Children are an investment for the country, someone needs to work and pay tax when I'm unable to and I expect my kids to start working as soon as they could, I did a paperround at 12, worked in Woolies from 15 all the way through to 21 when I left Uni and started working at ICL before my degree had finished. My kids will not be living off daddy and on benefits if I have anything to do with it!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PootleFlump said:


> We get the child benefit payment which equates to £33.70 a week which is less than I pay in council tax. Children are an investment for the country, someone needs to work and pay tax when I'm unable to.


What if they never work? I'm sorry but I simply do not believe the more kids you have, the more you're contributing to the country.

You're placing more demand on public services, without necessarily contributing towards them at all.

Moreover, those that don't make use of those services out of their own choice, are paying for your use.

One kid, benefits, maybe. Two or more, how about paying for services they require?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't have kids but my personal belief is you have them,you pay for them.
They aren't a right,they are a privilege.
If you had a dog you'd have to fund it,should be the same with kids.
Unfortunately the latest generation of p_iss_takers have ruined things for others.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Ahh I saw this thread title and I wondered if someone had posted this racist bigots videos, a dangerous man with a hidden agenda is all I am saying on the matter ;-)



kh904 said:


> Have you looked into why the depression came about though? (ie the Warberg's, J.P. Morgan & Rockefellers)!
> 
> Ron Paul Wipes The Floor w/ MSNBC - YouTube
> 
> :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Benefits culture needs to be tackled and a start has been made, it's only small change though in terms of savings made

Cuey is right about the media, it's notall doom and gloom. The business I'm involved with will double its turnover this year and our staff has increased from 3 to 14 - why - it's not rocket science - we have a product / service that works and is therefore in demand, it's being marketed worldwide.

We took the decision last year not to get bogged down with selling in the EU - the single market is a myth - much bigger fish to fry further afield


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Wraith2012 said:


> Ahh I saw this thread title and I wondered if someone had posted this racist bigots videos, a dangerous man with a hidden agenda is all I am saying on the matter ;-)


You obviously know very little about him then!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

I know all I need to  :lol:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Wraith2012 said:


> I know all I need to  :lol:


I've heard about the racist letters from back in the day. The mainstream media tried to bring this up even though this was many many years ago.
The letters were not by him, althought they were under his newsletter banner, he was not involved in them at that moment. He has gone on record to disembow those letters.

Racism (along with any group stereotype) goes against the liberterian principles.

There's plenty on record you can find about his views on it (even the majority of black people don't believe it)!

If you look at all his speeches & policies, they are as anti racist as they get!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Benefits culture need stone tackled and a start has been made, it's only small change though in terms of savings made
> 
> Cuey is right about the media, it's notall doom and gloom. The business I'm involved with will double its turnover this year and our staff has increased from 3 to 14 - why - it's not rocket science - we have a product / service that works and is therefore in demand, it's being marketed worldwide.
> 
> We took the decision last year not to get bogged down with selling in the EU - the single market is a myth - much bigger fish to fry further afield


I work with many businesses, large and small... not one of them in the UK are making a loss.

I started 8 new people last month, and another 4 this month.

Sales are up, profit is up...business is open and doing well…

There is even some manufacturing in there as well.... 

The EU thing is exactly that - a myth... the figures are all skewed by something called the Rotterdam effect - again, I have already mentioned this before...

I agree, we need to get back to core values, quality products and a global market place...

Our decline started the first time someone thought they were too good to make things, and to send them across the world to be made.

It gained in pace the moment some other arrogant person bought those goods, and bought lots of different ones in the same large store, as "they didn't have the time to shop"

:thumb:



Wraith2012 said:


> I know all I need to  :lol:


I would love to know what you know... why don't you discuss and attack his policies and goals rather than just calling him stupid names though!?!?

Is he wrong about the FED, about government, about debt?!?!?!

Let's all be grown up eh?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Right then....

Benefits.............

Surely the only fair way is to pay benefits only to those who have paid in ??

IE Chap A has worked hard all his life and is then found Ill so He gets help ? Made redundant .. Same ....

Chap B has hardly ever worked and stays at home shagging all the time so has loads of Kids..... Expects money ?? Sorry Chap B you haven't paid in so bugger off...

Same applies to Errr Well al these folk from abroad... Sorry Pall but nothing paid in means nothing out ..........................

OK I wish it were so simple but come on.. Every day We hear all these stories of Folk spending all their lives on handouts and yes some are very true !!

I have a nephew... (Does every family have a blacksheep ?) Lazy git is now 43 and has NEVER had a job !! Claims for himself, Three Kids, His alcoholism, Never paid a bean into the system....... He should be shot !!

Rant over..

Sorry.............................


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Chuck, I agree, it _should_ be that simple.... BUT....

We are conditioned to look after all these idiots and people that don't care...

It makes us think we are better people because they "really should be helped"

The irony is, these same people are very happy to use goods and wear clothes made in sweat shops by children being paid in rice (if they are lucky)... so they are really doing a lot of harm and damage to some people, but it's OK... because their new £100 t-shirt has some stupid slogan on it, or some 'designers' name sewed into it... ooooh look how fashionable I am.... 

At the end of the day, let's pull everything from chap B... I'll do it, I'll hit that button in a second... but how will your conscience cope when he is spewed on all the front pages with his trampy wife, and 50 kids saying they live under a bridge and eat rats for dinner?!?!?!

And remember… they will all have that sad, toothless , pathetic frown on them…. Booo f****g hoo…..

Are you and the country really ready for that???????

:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Yes Chuck, I agree, it _should_ be that simple.... BUT....
> 
> We are conditioned to look after all these idiots and people that don't care...
> 
> ...


Im prepared to give it a go ...

As said in the post though Mate if only it were that simple... You are right We are conditioned but at some point surely some one has to say Enough ??

Otherwise we will sadly be having this conversation for ever....


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I've always been amazed at how many scrotes with no job smoke more than anyone with a job, watch Sky TV because they have to have something to do and have cars to get to nowhere important!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Its like my neighbour

06 plate Astra parked outside a rented three story townhouse (paid for by us), three kids by three different men, smokes and drinks like a trooper

Live in boyfriend and lodger (bet neither are declared to the DWP)

Off on holiday to Spain next week - never worked a day in her life (and from the way she talks she is VERY proud of this)

Why should she work when WE will provide everything that she needs - WRONG in so many ways


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Im prepared to give it a go ...
> 
> As said in the post though Mate if only it were that simple... You are right We are conditioned but at some point surely some one has to say Enough ??
> 
> Otherwise we will sadly be having this conversation for ever....


Well that makes at least 2 of us!!!

Viva la revolucion!!!!!!!! :devil::devil::devil:

I don't think there will come a time where people do say enough is enough...

There are always the weak do gooders, save the world, H&S types that will keep going on and on and on and on....

And think about it another way... let's say I went for PM... I promised to end ALL benefits... everything to everyone... from now on you have to stand on your own two feet - if you have never been a "payer in" to the system...

How many people would really vote for me... not anyone on said benefits anyway... and how many is that!?!?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Its like my neighbour
> 
> 06 plate Astra parked outside a rented three story townhouse (paid for by us), three kids by three different men, smokes and drinks like a trooper
> 
> ...


Makes you sick eh...

It's the pride in doing nothing and being a complete c***t that bothers me the most...

And as I said earlier... these type of people then have the f****g cheek to moan about salaries that some people get...

:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Makes you sick eh...
> 
> It's the pride in doing nothing and being a complete c***t that bothers me the most...
> 
> ...


Indeed, never worked a day in their life but why the hell should the guy that's run X company for years be paid £120-140k?

How about working and realising why he gets it?!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> Indeed, never worked a day in their life but why the hell should the guy that's run X company for years be paid £120-140k?
> 
> How about working and realising why he gets it?!


In one of my current companies, I had a loud mouth in the warehouse, minimum wage knuckledragger - just the usual type..

He would go on and on about money and how I must be getting money for nothing… 

I set up a role change for him… he took my job and I would do is… it was meant to be for 2 weeks, and he would be running the business (obviously I set it up so he couldn't do any "real" damage)..

The first thing he done was to give all the warehouse (the real workers) massive pay rises… my accountants went to him and asked for a re budget as the company would lose so much money, people asked about other high profile "company" type changes and how to steer the business and move forward..

He tried to go home at 5pm one night… again, my accountants reminded him it was month end…we work until midnight to get the accounts ready…. No overtime etc… he didn't like that one bit… :lol:

The "big man" lasted 2 days, asked for his old job back and I've never heard another word about it…

:thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Aye, and even in my line of work (I'm not yet at the top of the tree!) I get consultants and support folk giving it all this about how I get paid lots and don't really work too hard, and how they carry the business.

I just asked how much TOIL they'd built up (I don't claim for overtime when it's non-billable, ****ups, outages, overspill etc) - when they all confessed to having none as they come in at half 8 and finish at 5, I handed them my last month's TOIL, where I claimed back 5 hours one day and couldn't take the other 160 hours I'd accrued. They don't tend to complain so much now.

That doesn't even include the 40-odd hours of billable overtime I managed, too!


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Yes Chuck, I agree, it _should_ be that simple.... BUT....
> 
> We are conditioned to look after all these idiots and people that don't care...
> 
> ...


The problem i see is what strain would this have on the justice system? What percentage would turn to crime? Dnt get me wrong im all for it but it would impact else where


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

ive a nephew who at 29 plays the xbox games all the time,lives in private rented £550 month,claims all sorts of benefits,has a takeaway delivered every night for tea.he gets up at 4pm,and goes to bed at 8am so he can play games live around the world.
he now is registered disabled due to his addiction to computer games.his machine failed a few weeks ago ,he made a call and within 4 hours he had a new one.
druggies get drugs,alcoholics get booze,gamers get games!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
my point is he has no intention of working untill the goverment wakes up and stops this


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

mercboy said:


> ive a nephew who at 29 plays the xbox games all the time,lives in private rented £550 month,claims all sorts of benefits,has a takeaway delivered every night for tea.he gets up at 4pm,and goes to bed at 8am so he can play games live around the world.
> he now is registered disabled due to his addiction to computer games.his machine failed a few weeks ago ,he made a call and within 4 hours he had a new one.
> druggies get drugs,alcoholics get booze,gamers get games!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> my point is he has no intention of working untill the goverment wakes up and stops this


That is wrong.I'm not going to be insulting as he is a relative of yours,but he needs a foot up his backside.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rinns said:


> The problem i see is what strain would this have on the justice system? What percentage would turn to crime? Dnt get me wrong im all for it but it would impact else where


Would it cost more than all the handouts they currently get!??!

I understand what you are saying, but I would prefer the way we deal with prisoners gets changed as well... at least for the ones that have had a chance to chance but have decided to still be non producers...

As for the rest of the great unwashed... they should be made to work for their handouts... cleaning the streets, mending fences, picking up rubbish, being used a bullet shields for the army... a great number of things they could be doing instead of boosting the ratings of Jeremy Kyle...

:thumb:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Would it cost more than all the handouts they currently get!??!
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but I would prefer the way we deal with prisoners gets changed as well... at least for the ones that have had a chance to chance but have decided to still be non producers...
> 
> ...


I think i'm thinking along the same lines as you regarding lifers !

From what I read it costs 80k for each prisoner in prison, I could only guess how much it costs for each unwashed to appear before a judge and then be sent on his way with a slapped wrist.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

mercboy said:


> ive a nephew who at 29 plays the xbox games all the time,lives in private rented £550 month,claims all sorts of benefits,has a takeaway delivered every night for tea.he gets up at 4pm,and goes to bed at 8am so he can play games live around the world.
> he now is registered disabled due to his addiction to computer games.his machine failed a few weeks ago ,he made a call and within 4 hours he had a new one.
> druggies get drugs,alcoholics get booze,gamers get games!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> my point is he has no intention of working untill the goverment wakes up and stops this


That would be my ideal life, if I didnt have a wife and kids to support !


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rinns said:


> That would be my ideal life, if I didnt have a wife and kids to support !


or personal pride?!?!?!


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> or personal pride?!?!?!


Definitely that but it sure would have less stress than traveling the country IT contracting to try and hit £££ figure every year to ensure the wife and littles ones are looked after .


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

rinns said:


> From what I read it costs 80k for each prisoner in prison, I could only guess how much it costs for each unwashed to appear before a judge and then be sent on his way with a slapped wrist.


I need to be in charge of prison. It'd look like it does in the films, an outdoor space that's poorly maintained, a cell with a plastic mattress and gruel for every meal... If a fight broke out I'd just seal all the doors and leave them be until they killed each other, ran out of energy or just got bored.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

OvlovMike said:


> I need to be in charge of prison. It'd look like it does in the films, an outdoor space that's poorly maintained, a cell with a plastic mattress and gruel for every meal... If a fight broke out I'd just seal all the doors and leave them be until they killed each other, ran out of energy or just got bored.


You can't do that, what about the human rights act ?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, I'd need to be in charge of that too. When sent to prison it doesn't apply, that sort of thing.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rinns said:


> You can't do that, what about the human rights act ?


that only applies to humans, not degenerate f**kwits that are no good to anyone...

:thumb:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

OvlovMike said:


> Yeah, I'd need to be in charge of that too. When sent to prison it doesn't apply, that sort of thing.


good lad, you've got my vote


----------

